# Cryptoinstrumentology



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

What brand/strength drum reeds do you guys use?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

. . . and here I was thinking you had discovered a form of bagpipes made by Bigfoot or some such.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Weston said:


> . . . and here I was thinking you had discovered a form of bagpipes made by Bigfoot or some such.




Indeed.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> . . . and here I was thinking you had discovered a form of bagpipes made by Bigfoot or some such.


Thats what I was hopeing for.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hmmm...sasquatchophone?


----------

